# Pymy monster



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Spent this weekend on the ice, and after a disappointing day at skeeter on Saturday I decided to hit up pymy on Sunday. I decided to stay mobile and moved around to locate fish. Found fish here and there, catfish, small walleye, jumbo perch and a monster 40" musky.Got the musky in 16' on a small VMC flash champ and 4 lb test. Good thing I use an 8" auger. Needless to say that whiped the slate clean for Saturday. Biggest musky of my life!!!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I fished there Friday and Saturday. One 20” cat for my efforts. 
North of the island on Friday moved all over from 12’- 18’ fow. Marked some and had them sniffing but no takers. Saturday we tried the north end. Didn’t move around really as everyone else was so figured nobody was on them. 
That Muskie had to be a epic battle though. 
CONGRATS


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Awesome catch and a great memory for sure on the ice!


----------



## greenboat (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice fish!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great catch archerjay1. 
Congratulations and Thanks for the pic.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

threeten said:


> I fished there Friday and Saturday. One 20” cat for my efforts.
> North of the island on Friday moved all over from 12’- 18’ fow. Marked some and had them sniffing but no takers. Saturday we tried the north end. Didn’t move around really as everyone else was so figured nobody was on them.
> That Muskie had to be a epic battle though.
> CONGRATS


Yeah I moved around a little bit as well and wound up losing a nice walleye at the hole and a few others popped off b4 I could see them. Got 3 nice perch over 9" and 5 cats...then of course the monster. Fish have been spotty and same thing yesterday...marked lots of fish but nothing really eating.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

nice fish sir...what kind of line was that your using?


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

It was berkley XT 4lb....love that stuff


----------

